# 4.4 million Watched Dressage Yesterday



## philamena (8 August 2012)

From James Pearce, BBC Sport: 

If I'd said at start of Games that 4.4 million people would watch dressage on BBC on a Tuesday afternoon you'd have laughed at me #goldrush


----------

